# Intergradation responsible for variety on basti island pums



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.itec-edu.org/newsletters/newsW99.html
about 1/3 down the page
GEOGRAPHIC POLYMORPHISM IN THE STRAWBERRY DART-POISON FROG


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't think that they are considering this the same type of integradation that you see in some areas between subspecies or different species but an example of gene flow in a population.... 

Ed


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Interesting... Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I think they said seperation of a population, gene drift and reintroduction into previously unoccupied areas. 
The escudos have me puzzled though. I recently acquired a pair of granuliferous and they`re call seems to be a slow version of a pumilio call, they are much larger than pumilio and they look very similar to some escudos. Some escudos are more granulated while others don`t seem to be granulated at all. The Escudos call sounds just like a sped up pumilio call and they seem to be one of the smallest pumilio I know of. I can`t wait to see what the genetics studies turn up.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

check out http://homepage.univie.ac.at/Walter.Hoe ... 21-141.pdf if you read through you can see that there are some significant differences between pumilio and granuliferous visual behaviors which should indicate that they are seperate species... 

Ed


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

oh, I agree they are a seperate species. I`m wondering what`s up w/ escudo de veraguas pumilio since they look soo much like graniliferous(blue to grey underbelly and red back), they have granulation(on some/most) and there call is opposite grannies(grannies are a slowed down pumilio call and escudos are a sped up pumilio call).


----------

